# General > PC & Console Gaming >  DiRT 3

## Niall Fernie

Anyone else looking forward to this as much as I am?

The Group B trailer has increased my impatience with the fleeting glimpse of the Pug 205.




A quick vid of me in the Pug on CMR 2005:




The difference in graphics quality shows how much the game has moved on in 6 years.

----------


## TheGregp81

Hell yea!!

----------


## Niall Fernie

Do you play DiRT 2 atm?  If so we'll need to get a race organised.

----------


## HighlandBadBoyz

The game would be better if it had more dragons!

----------


## Niall Fernie

It would certainly make navigating a tri-apex corner at 90 mph sideways a lot more difficult if you also had to persuade 4 business types to invest in your brand new life-changing widget  :Smile:

----------


## Niall Fernie

Preview from gamespot:

----------


## TheGregp81

I do play Dirt 2, what platform are you on?

----------


## Niall Fernie

PC, uses Windows Live for online play.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Well, its out now, who's playing it and what do you think.

I'm not impressed with the youtube upload but it can still be done via the usual screen capture methods:

My first look at Norway:

----------


## Bravo22

The game is awesome

----------

